# PDF auf seite xy öffnen



## ttlzero (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich muss einen Hyperlink anlegen, der ein PDF (alternativ würde auch Word gehen) auf einer vorgegebenen Seite öffnet. 

Hier ist zwar eine Lösung zu finden, klappt bei mir aber nicht ganz: 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/html-tutorials/27671-trickkiste-pdf-html-einbinden.html 

Habt ihr hierzu eine Alternative?  

Oder funktioniert dies bei euch  

Danke


----------



## tobee (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

beschreibe deinen Fehler warum es nicht funktioniert.
Bei mir funktioniert es wunderbar.

Tobee


----------



## ttlzero (18. Mai 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Also bei mir wird das PDF geöffnet, jedoch immer auf der ersten Seite. Mein Aufruf sieht wie folgt aus:

```
<a href="c:\test.pdf#page=7&view=FitView"> test</a>
```

das PDF wurde mit FreePDF generiert, evtl. liegt hier das Problem


----------



## ttlzero (18. Mai 2006)

Sorry, der Pfad war zuvor falsch, habe dies korrigiert. :-( 

Dies hat jedoch keine Wirkung auf das beschirebene Problem. Kann es am Adobe Reader (V7.0) liegen?


----------

